# Dolly's kids all fluffy(pic overload)



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Out on the lawn:









Together:









Second born:









First Born:



























My mom and kid number 2 exhausted after a crazy chase around the yard:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

THose are adorable pics! Ilove the one of your mom


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

They are so beautiful, and my favorite color :thumb: , if only they were does...


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh- they are identical!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh my gosh! They are so cute!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I already told you how cute they are but I will say it again --- OOOOO ADORABLE


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are ADORABLE!!!  Gorgeous coloring!!!  
_VERY_ cute picture for your avatar, betterbuckskins!! :greengrin:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks! Runaround's idea, and a good one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So ...so ....cute.....love those pics....  :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww Ashley! they are adorable!!!!! My goodness they look IDENTICAL!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Omg!!! BetterBuckskins: LOVE THE AVATAR!!! SO CUTE!!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

there really is nothing cuter then a baby goat
beth


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh how adorable!!! Love those babies!!!! Can't wait to have more here!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

ADORABLE!! Love the sleeping pic!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

They are adorable!!!!


----------

